# Warp 11 for 3400 lb classic?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Depend of your goal...
I would suggest you the W11 over the W9 to move your big car. Bigger motor can provide higher continuous power. So, W11 can do a good job.

But if one day you will think be limited with the 300+ lbs-ft of torque and the 160-170 Hp peak provide by the W11 / Soliton 1 combo, the option to use dual W9 sound a good idea to obtain higher performance (if battery can, of course).


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

I see what you mean, Yarbert. Also, If I ever wanted to get more power, I could always add a coupler and put another 11" motor in front of it (there would definitely be room).


----------



## Big J (Mar 15, 2014)

Yabert said:


> Depend of your goal...
> I would suggest you the W11 over the W9 to move your big car. Bigger motor can provide higher continuous power. So, W11 can do a good job.
> 
> But if one day you will think be limited with the 300+ lbs-ft of torque and the 160-170 Hp peak provide by the W11 / Soliton 1 combo, the option to use dual W9 sound a good idea to obtain higher performance (if battery can, of course).


I saw some place that the Warp 11 is good up to 4000 lbs I am no expert but If the 3400 lbs is with your engine out that only leaves you 600 lbs. you have to add the weight of the battery pack and all the other stuff plus your weight and maybe the weight of a passenger.


----------



## Big J (Mar 15, 2014)

Vhclbldr said:


> I am debating whether I should plan for a single warp 11 with EVGlide (or Reid 2-speed from EV-West) for the gear ratio, top end speed, and reverse, or just start with a Warp 9 for now but leave room to add a second one later.
> Or do I plan for a single 11 for now but leave room for a second?
> 
> (This is part of my 1969 El Camino conversion project.)
> ...



I saw some place that the Warp 11 is good up to 4000 lbs I am no expert but If the 3400 lbs is with your engine out that only leaves you 600 lbs. you have to add the weight of the battery pack and all the other stuff plus your weight and maybe the weight of a passenger.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Actually, I did the math and the weight of a fully fueled ICE system (motor, trans, and tank w/ gasoline) ends up being 3500 lbs and is about the same as replacing it with 88 CALB 70AH, a warp 11 motor, and EV Glide trans.
The added bonus is I get to locate more weight over the rear wheels (placing most of the battery pack aft of the midsection) bringing the front/rear weight closer to 50/50.
I also will replace the front fenders, header panel, and hood with fiberglass ones to lighten the load more, add a rear anti-sway bar, and upgrade to a Hotchkiss front suspension for better handling.


----------

